# Looking for stock 18" LTZ wheels ( Cleveland/Akron, Ohio)



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/6339-18-ltz-wheels-sale.html


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

ktmbilly325 said:


> Hey guys,
> hopefully this is the right forum for this. I'm looking for a set of the 18" LTZ wheels with tires. I am from the Cleveland/Akron , Ohio area, and am willing to drive.please let me know! Thanks.


Interested in selling your Eco wheels? I live in the Dayton area.


----------



## ktmbilly325 (Aug 27, 2011)

If I can find 18s, absolutely


----------

